# Disappointment - Dog nipped at Granchild, need help!



## Sumtimes (Nov 15, 2011)

My dog nipped at my one year old Grandson today It was like a warning not a bite, I do not know quite how to handle this. The child is waving his arms and toys. I have never seen my dog do this so it is new to me. Any ideas how to stop this now?


----------



## Ann (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not an expert at all, and this is a very serious subject, but I figure I'd offer something.

With my dog, I've done the sit stay command then let little kids pet and give treats to her at every good stay she did. Kids will be like that, so is your dog used to children? If its completely a new behavior, maybe your dog is sick or injured?? It could just be anxious around children, so you might need re-introduce them in small doses.

I hope you resolve the problem. Grandkids and GSDs need to get a long because they are both very loved!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sounds to me like the dog got excited when the baby got excited (waving arms about etc.) 
No suggestions except to work on desensitizing to the baby's motions.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

has your dog been socialized properly with young children? Little kids, especially toddlers tend to move in a way that dogs can get confused and nervous by. It could be due to excitement. How old is your dog?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Dogs&Storks Dog and Baby Safety 

Please read the site carefully, and especially the blog and resources.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

The dog should not have access to the baby. A one year old needs to be protected. Not all dogs are good with babies. You don't say how old your dog is but regardless a GSD can do a lot of damage in an instant to a child.
Some GSD's are good with kids and some aren't.
I would wait until your grandchild is older and introduce them in a controlled safe manner. Your grandchild cannot protect themself regardless of the reason the dog nipped. Please don't minimize it as only a nip. A nip can be a warning and a bite could come later.
Others will probably disagree but I will not risk a child.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> The dog should not have access to the baby. A one year old needs to be protected. Not all dogs are good with babies. You don't say how old your dog is but regardless a GSD can do a lot of damage in an instant to a child.
> Some GSD's are good with kids and some aren't.
> I would wait until your grandchild is older and introduce them in a controlled safe manner. Your grandchild cannot protect themself regardless of the reason the dog nipped. Please don't minimize it as only a nip. A nip can be a warning and a bite could come later.
> Others will probably disagree but I will not risk a child.


I agree.....never put the baby in a position where a nip can occur. You can still have the baby in sight of your dog just not in harms way.
I think it is important to remember that dogs don't really see babies as humans. They don't look like us, they don't smell like us, they make funny squeaky noises and they wave their arms and kick their legs funny so to a dog a baby is more like something that can be played with.
You might find like Jacks Dad said that as the baby gets older your dog is more accepting but always keep the baby out of harms way.
Good luck.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Good posts - and I too agree.
In fact my granddaughter came to visit last summer, she was around 18mos. and the only dog I let her visit with was one I know for a fact loves everyone. A 9lb. Dachshund!

The others went promptly up to a bedroom, or outside. No way in heck I'm going to risk that precious little face.
Even my Libby, who can't stand puppies, was looking at Aurora the way she looks at naughty puppies and she went up in my bedroom.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jack's Dad said:


> The dog should not have access to the baby. A one year old needs to be protected. Not all dogs are good with babies.


On the flip side of this, the baby should not have access to the dog. You protect the baby by protecting the dog. Not all dogs are good with babies, but *NO BABIES* are good with dogs. Sometimes dogs are forgiving and put up with it anyway.  Babies and very young children are, in my opinion, custom made to drive dogs crazy. Until the child has shown that he/she understands how to behave around the dog, and the dog has shown that he/she knows how to behave around kids, they don't get to be close to each other.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, i think it's pretty accurate to say no babies are good with dogs. so few people seem to realize this.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not saying the last couple of posters feel this way but some give equal status to dogs and humans (children). 
Children will always take precedence over animals.
Anyone who doesn't believe that would quickly find out if they have to go to court for a dog bite. 
A small child is at the mercy of their caretakers and they have no way ofr relating to dogs until they are old enough to understand and learn. In the meantime however you want to word it they should be away from each other until it is absolutely clear that it is safe.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

This is most likely going to be a management issue if you ever want to relax.

My oldest male is like this. When we first got him [2-3yo] we had a baby/toddler around all the time. The worst he would do is steal her food right out of her hands. After not seeing children for a few years, he came back and started nipping at them. He is perfect with 3-4+.

The nipping can be controlled with obedience. However, drive seems to trump wanting to behave every time. 

For him, his trigger is the toddlers getting picked up. He won't do it around me--I have only observed it twice. He now wears a nice leather muzzle with very young children around, bc well...I just can't eagle watch him constantly and he tries to be sneaky about it. For example, he wil lbe perfect with me. But I got up just to use the bathroom one time and he took the oppurtunity to run right up and snap at the baby. 

Another tip: Only rely on you to watch/control your own dog, no matter how convincingly someone else says they will watch him.

I reccommend just crating him, putting him in a dog run out back, or muzzle him when your grandkids are over. This seems to be the only stress free way to do it. Seems kinda cheap, but through my experience thats just how it is.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

My dogs are always put outside whenever very young children visit. One of my dogs jumped playfully on my 4 year old godchild but it scared her and made her cry. Since then we just put the dogs out.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

did he nip at your grandson or was he going for the toy??
from now on keep the dog away from your grandson.



Sumtimes said:


> My dog nipped at my one year old Grandson today It was like a warning not a bite, I do not know quite how to handle this. The child is waving his arms and toys. I have never seen my dog do this so it is new to me. Any ideas how to stop this now?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jack's Dad said:


> I'm not saying the last couple of posters feel this way but some give equal status to dogs and humans (children).
> *Children will always take precedence over animals.*
> Anyone who doesn't believe that would quickly find out if they have to go to court for a dog bite.
> A small child is at the mercy of their caretakers and they have no way ofr relating to dogs until they are old enough to understand and learn. In the meantime however you want to word it they should be away from each other until it is absolutely clear that it is safe.


Not in my house. Young Kids and Babies are not allowed in here. If you have a young child or baby and want to come over to my place: *FIND A BABYSITTER!*

I've got four dogs, they live here. This is their home, not yours. 

Either that or we have to meet somewhere else to have that cup of coffee.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

had the same problem.

Sofie nipped toward my 2yr old grandson under similar stimulation.

This is the same dog I can put on a down stay on a street corner with folks walking by as I walk to the next block.

My point being, training won't totally assure you (nor should it) that the dog won't react to a toddler/baby.

Little ones move erratically.

Some dogs aren't bothered by their antics. Jack will let the little ones do anything and he remains calm.

Agree with all who say not to let this dog around little ones.

Sofie goes in her crate or outside when my grans are here.

Some things just aren't worth taking chances with - children being one of those.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Not in my house. Young Kids and Babies are not allowed in here. If you have a young child or baby and want to come over to my place: *FIND A BABYSITTER!*
> 
> I've got four dogs, they live here. This is their home, not yours.
> 
> Either that or we have to meet somewhere else to have that cup of coffee.


Seems like a wise choice for you Mrs.K.

However lots of people have dogs and kids and grandchildren.
I would never put my dogs before my kids, or grandchildren.
The law won't either.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jack's Dad said:


> Seems like a wise choice for you Mrs.K.
> 
> However lots of people have dogs and kids and grandchildren.
> I would never put my dogs before my kids, or grandchildren.
> The law won't either.


I know, I'd say separate the dog from the baby or supervise closely, very closely, just never leave them two alone and once you see a single sign of stress, remove the dog from the picture. That is what I'd do. 

Personally, for me it is a wise choice. While my dogs are good with all different kind of people and young kids in General I do not want anything to happen in my house. So young Kids and Babys are just not allowed in here. 

I made the decision after my Stepson kicked Yukon just because he was "laying in his way" not just once but several times. He kicked him every time he came to our house, to the point where I upped and left with the dogs. I've tried very hard to get along with him and his mother. But we had him for a very limited time that parenting and teaching him something was merely impossible so whenever he came, I went to the dog club or my parents place and my husband could spend time with his son. 

Sometimes you have to remove either the dog or the child from the picture. Because the kid is NEVER in the wrong. Even though my stepson tormented Yukon, guess who would have taken the blame if he had bitten back? I'm pretty darn sure that she would have sued us for every single last penny we had if that had happened. 

Unless I have own kids, no babies and young kids are allowed in our house.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Mrs.K said:


> Not in my house. Young Kids and Babies are not allowed in here. If you have a young child or baby and want to come over to my place: *FIND A BABYSITTER!*
> 
> I've got four dogs, they live here. This is their home, not yours.
> 
> Either that or we have to meet somewhere else to have that cup of coffee.


Glad to see I'm not the only one. Everybody on God's green earth is an advocate "for the children"  and thinks their little darling can do no wrong. I, at least, will advocate for my dogs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one. Everybody on God's green earth is an advocate "for the children"  and thinks their little darling can do no wrong. I, at least, will advocate for my dogs.


 
i guess i'm going to take exception to this. My kids come first BUT (yes a but), my kids have also never known a time without at least one dog in the house so they're better than most with dogs. Yes, they still get excited with other dogs but they dont meet too many other dogs and i'm very watchful. Because my kids are so young, my dogs are used to little ones. Zena and Riley were in our family before my daughter was even a blip on the radar. Zena is the BEST and i do mean the best dog with kids of all ages. She and my daughter were the best of friends and still are when we visit my inlaws since thats where Zena lives now. Zena was adopted. We didnt know her prior history but she's a fabulous family dog. Riley... well he's learned to deal. He's used to the movement and the noises and just gives kisses. If he's in one of his moods, he goes in his crate and the crate gets closed up. My daughter, who is now 4, lets the dogs out to potty. She helps feed them. She gives treats and helps refill the water bowl. My son helps feed sometimes but he's not as hands on with the dogs. Thats just him. He's 2 going on very serious 30. 

My kids are better behaved than the majority but they still have their moments where they're kids. Its usually when a nap time is enforced or a timeout is brought into the picture. 

Yes i do know, not everyone's dog is used to kids their age and thats fine. Not every kid is used to dogs their size. lol. 

My rambling point is, not all kids are bad, even young ones. I dont however force my kids on another dog and if we're dog sitting, unless i know the dog is okay with the kiddos, they're seperated. My kids come first hands down but i will also fight tooth and nail for my dogs. Whats best for everyone may not be ideal which in this case the OP is in, until the little one is bigger and less awkward, its simply best to keep the dog seperated from the toddler. Its a safety measure for everyone. A dog, even with the friendliest attitude toward children can still get excited about something and throw their weight around and hurt the toddler completely on accident. 

Buy a crate if you dont have one already and buy some baby gates. socialized positively through the gates but never leave the two alone. If you have to be in a position you cant supervise even with a baby gate seperating, take the toddler with you and confine the dog to avoid the dog jumping the gate. 

and no i'm not against those who dont have kids or dont want kids. I can understand your view as well. Your dogs are your kids in a sense so like any parent, you're going to do what you have to do to protect them.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Well said Kzoppa. I would advise the OP get a crate as well. Never a bad idea to have around. I too would like to think that my kids are better than most with dogs. They know to never pet anyones dog without asking and to pet on the chest as some dogs don't like their head touched. They have never lived without one big dog in the house. I enforce from early childhood what is acceptable and what is not and they have a great deal of respect and love for animals. On the other hand as those with out children, I can see your point. We have certain friends who even though I trust my dogs, I wouldn't subject my dogs to their children. My husband always jokes about how our dogs are better trained then their children. So we try to do things at their house or I crate the dogs if they are over. I would never want to put my dog in a position where he would react "naturally" and be seen as at fault.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one. Everybody on God's green earth is an advocate "for the children"  and thinks their little darling can do no wrong. I, at least, will advocate for my dogs.


Being an advocate for the safety of children and whether children are capable of doing wrong are two different things. 
And for crying out loud it was the womans grandchild. Not to mention that a child especially a little one is no match for a GSD.
It's not my concern if people hate kids, don't want kids, whatever. 
It is not alright for a GSD to bite children. So yes if people feel that strongly by all means don't have children in your dog's homes.
Maybe we should have just told her not to have her grandchild to her home anymore because the dog was there first . Really get a grip.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> i guess i'm going to take exception to this. My kids come first BUT (yes a but), my kids have also never known a time without at least one dog in the house so they're better than most with dogs. Yes, they still get excited with other dogs but they dont meet too many other dogs and i'm very watchful. Because my kids are so young, my dogs are used to little ones. Zena and Riley were in our family before my daughter was even a blip on the radar. Zena is the BEST and i do mean the best dog with kids of all ages. She and my daughter were the best of friends and still are when we visit my inlaws since thats where Zena lives now. Zena was adopted. We didnt know her prior history but she's a fabulous family dog. Riley... well he's learned to deal. He's used to the movement and the noises and just gives kisses. If he's in one of his moods, he goes in his crate and the crate gets closed up. My daughter, who is now 4, lets the dogs out to potty. She helps feed them. She gives treats and helps refill the water bowl. My son helps feed sometimes but he's not as hands on with the dogs. Thats just him. He's 2 going on very serious 30.
> 
> My kids are better behaved than the majority but they still have their moments where they're kids. Its usually when a nap time is enforced or a timeout is brought into the picture.
> 
> ...


 
Well said. My cousin has young kids and my previous dogs have all been around young kids, never had an issue, BUT when the dogs and kids were always under adult supervision. Molly and Tanner have never attempted to jump on any child, they were always very careful. Molly is a high energy dog, but is excellent around kids, she loves them. Tanner is a laid back gentle dog, he loves kids, I was walking him near the elementary school and the kids had just let out, and some kids asked if they could pet him. I said yes, and put Tanner in a sit, I also asked if it was ok with their parents. If I am with my young cousin's and they want to pet a dog, I always ask the owner first, if the they say no, then I respect them and move on. The dogs are never left alone with the children, too risky.

For now I would keep the baby away from the dog until the kid is older.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jack's Dad said:


> It is not alright for a GSD to bite children.


 When I was a kid one of the cattle attacked me and broke my arm. My parents told me they hoped I'd learned my lesson about getting into the cow pen. They were right, I shouldn't have been there. It never occurred to anyone to get rid of the cow. She was a good producer. 

A few years later a horse stepped on my foot and broke it. The told me they hoped I'd learned to watch my feet around horses. They were right, I needed to respect the horse's space. No mention of selling, certainly not killing, a valuable ranch horse. And just because I had a broken foot didn't mean I got out of chores. 

When one of the working cattle dogs bit my cousin, they asked what in the world he was doing to agitate the dog. They were right, he shouldn't have been wrestling around the dog. One of my parents' favorite sayings was: "I brought you into this world and I can take you out and make another one that looks just like you." But a good working cattle dog is expensive and hard to come by. 

Does nobody think this way anymore?

It's not ok for any dog, to bite a kid unprovoked. But kids can be awfully provoking; I remember being one. Heck, sometimes I have to leave the room to keep from snapping on my little cousins. *shrug* I just think that most dog bites aren't as unprovoked as people like to make them seem.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Emoore said:


> When I was a kid one of the cattle attacked me and broke my arm. My parents told me they hoped I'd learned my lesson about getting into the cow pen. They were right, I shouldn't have been there. It never occurred to anyone to get rid of the cow. She was a good producer.
> 
> A few years later a horse stepped on my foot and broke it. The told me they hoped I'd learned to watch my feet around horses. They were right, I needed to respect the horse's space. No mention of selling, certainly not killing, a valuable ranch horse. And just because I had a broken foot didn't mean I got out of chores.
> 
> ...


I agree completely, I am all for educating young kids how to properly treat animals properly. At one of my shelters I volunteer for they offer a summer camp for kids to teach proper animal care.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Emoore said:


> When I was a kid one of the cattle attacked me and broke my arm. My parents told me they hoped I'd learned my lesson about getting into the cow pen. They were right, I shouldn't have been there. It never occurred to anyone to get rid of the cow. She was a good producer.
> 
> A few years later a horse stepped on my foot and broke it. The told me they hoped I'd learned to watch my feet around horses. They were right, I needed to respect the horse's space. No mention of selling, certainly not killing, a valuable ranch horse. And just because I had a broken foot didn't mean I got out of chores.
> 
> ...


Sounds very very very familiar. That's literally the way I used to grow up and the way I see it too.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

All I can say emoore is it's a good thing the cow didn't kill you. You would have been missed but after all it was a good producer.
When my dad was a kid they taught them to swim by throwing them into deep water with the belief they would learn to swim. It worked for my dad but that's not how I chose to teach my children to swim.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Emoore, I have to agree.
I wasn't brought up so "rednecky" but I did lean over a dog that was eating while I was a kid and got bit. 
It wasn't even my family's dog, I also was pulling the ears and tail of the family beagle one time and guess what? I got bit. ( I was about four)
It's not that I wasn't told to leave dogs alone while they are eating or sleeping. I just didn't care at the time and didn't listen. So I got in trouble from two different species.

My sister and I are estranged I haven't spoken to her for almost three years now. And, you know what? They way they are raising my nephew; I couldn't care less.
Nothing is his fault, or the classic (when Alice was younger) "Let him get bit; that'll teach him"
Nope, my dog is not your parenting tool. 
If you can't raise a child to be 13 years old and listen to instructions about how to greet a dog without tormenting it with a skateboard you aren't welcome at my house.

It must be the same parenting book that says it's ok to let your child have a screaming hissy fit in the library and DO NOTHING about it. Heck, I felt like biting the parent today. We would have been removed post haste with no return trip for a week or two.


Going back to the grandchild thing. 
My nephew wasn't a toddler. He's a self-absorbed human that was raised to be that way from an early age.
Toddlers have bizarre body language to a dog. Body language is their primary form of communication. Toddlers are also high pitched and and have jerky body movements. My dog will show avoidance, but I would probably crate her if someone came over for longer than ten minutes with a toddler. I'd watch her for signs of stress/anxiety to the weird little human that moves weird. Then I'd put her in "Kennels/Crate" with a positive note. (she used to like to chase them...not good)
Do not wait until something happens to crate the dog.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't think of it as kids or dogs, but more of being a responsible person.

My children grew up with a German Shepherd.

My children were taught how to treat dogs and my dog was like a watchful nursemaid.

But Otto was definitely a child friendly GSD.

Some dogs are not appropriate for exposure to babies or young children. Some dogs don't have steady nerves and temperament.

As a responsible dog owner and advocate you owe it to yourself, your dog and all children to to honestly evaluate your dog.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I asked my boss once when most people have trouble with their dogs and babies. (after a 'baby training' class for pregnant clients)
He said usually once the little one starts crawling, and things will settle down and then again when the little human stands up and walks.

Changes the whole dynamic of the situation, which most people misinterpret. Ask Randy, he just had a foster that got a home for biting a kid....and that was a great dog.
Supervision and knowing when a dog has had enough of the little human is key.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Emoore said:


> When I was a kid one of the cattle attacked me and broke my arm. My parents told me they hoped I'd learned my lesson about getting into the cow pen. They were right, I shouldn't have been there. It never occurred to anyone to get rid of the cow. She was a good producer.
> 
> A few years later a horse stepped on my foot and broke it. The told me they hoped I'd learned to watch my feet around horses. They were right, I needed to respect the horse's space. No mention of selling, certainly not killing, a valuable ranch horse. And just because I had a broken foot didn't mean I got out of chores.
> 
> ...


I was raised in a very similar way on the farm....you learn lessons the hard way. A lot of kids these days don't learn any lessons at all.
In this case however I think it is a high expectation to think a 1 year old child will know how to behave around a dog. The child was just being a 1yr old child and the dog was just being a dog who's not sure what to think of that. They both need protecting in this case because neither knows better.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

As dog owners and human beings we have the responsibility to protect both children and our dogs from one another. No matter how much we love our dogs, how well we have trained them, they are animals and react as such, Little children can be seen as toys, easily excite prey drive when they run and squeal.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sparra said:


> The child was just being a 1yr old child and the dog was just being a dog who's not sure what to think of that. They both need protecting in this case because neither knows better.


Yes. Absolutely.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

emoore:

You are one of my favorite persons on this forum. So peace!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jack's Dad said:


> emoore:
> 
> You are one of my favorite persons on this forum. So peace!!!


Heeeeeyyyyyy. . . you too! 
:toasting:


----------

